# Cyanobacteria / red green algae.



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys. This really sucks but i have cyanobacteria. I had it before my aquarium was planted. I completely rescaped and planted the aquarium and the cyanobacteria is back! I was able to keep it in check before because it was lightly scaped and it was made easy to clean but now that I'm running a fully planted high tech aquarium I need some advice...

Any suggestions?? Anyone??


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Try hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Could be low nitrate levels or low water flow, check those.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

knucklehead said:


> Try hydrogen peroxide.


I might give this a try I've heard of people putting hydrogeb peroxide in a spray bottle and spraying it directly to algae but cyanobacteria isn't a true algae...


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

wslam said:


> Could be low nitrate levels or low water flow, check those.


I have a 75g running an fx6 so i doubt its water flow. I have no dead spots but the nitrate levels are very low. I have a low stock fish with high stock plant. Does high nitrate lvls really help with cyano bacteria? How do i raise nitrate levels? I dont want to over feed and create detritus


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I tried the hydrogen peroxide spray.Works for beard algae and hair algae.No luck with Cyanobacteria.The best way is to siphon as much out as you can and do water changes.Very time consuming but eventually went away.Have not had any problems once removed.Hope it works for you.Jody


----------



## dendromad (Mar 6, 2011)

Had same problem recently, tried the erythromycin method and a week later all gone and plants have started growing great!


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Thaim said:


> I have a 75g running an fx6 so i doubt its water flow. I have no dead spots but the nitrate levels are very low. I have a low stock fish with high stock plant. Does high nitrate lvls really help with cyano bacteria? How do i raise nitrate levels? I dont want to over feed and create detritus


What is your nitrate at right now? I am still relatively new and I can't be for sure, but I raised nitrate level by dosing more N (heavily planted nano tank) and adding more flow, and it seemed to have disappeared. It was at near 0 before due to lots of plants and now it's around 10ppm. Perhaps someone else can offer suggestions.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

dendromad said:


> Had same problem recently, tried the erythromycin method and a week later all gone and plants have started growing great!


 Im not familiar with erythromycin method. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

wslam said:


> Thaim said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 75g running an fx6 so i doubt its water flow. I have no dead spots but the nitrate levels are very low. I have a low stock fish with high stock plant. Does high nitrate lvls really help with cyano bacteria? How do i raise nitrate levels? I dont want to over feed and create detritus
> ...


 My nitrate tested between 5 and 10 ppm


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Jousters said:


> I tried the hydrogen peroxide spray.Works for beard algae and hair algae.No luck with Cyanobacteria.The best way is to siphon as much out as you can and do water changes.Very time consuming but eventually went away.Have not had any problems once removed.Hope it works for you.Jody


I tried this a few days ago. It was layering on top of my substrate and i siphoned ip as much as i could. I couldnt get it all and i made a real mess of it. It grew back thicker....


----------



## dendromad (Mar 6, 2011)

I followed this 
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_erythromycin.html


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

dendromad said:


> I followed this
> http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_erythromycin.html


Great article! I will pick some up tomorrow.

Thanks dendromad!


----------

